# What encouraged you to make the change?



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/13)

My journey into vaping started with my partner( both of us were smoking over a box a day), we decided to quit smoking and had tried all routes champix etc, they all seemed to work for a while but ultimately we kept going back to smoking.

We decided to try the e-cig route from cheapies we found at a flea market ( needless to say they were a joke!!) Then he read about green smoke - he called me at work one day and asked me to get us each a kit on my way home from work, which I did, got the menthol kit for him and a vanilla kit for myself, this is where it all began, these were disposables so we lost interest pretty quick but then he got the Evod Kits for us and wow wow wow what an epic change this has made! We quickly turned it into a hobby trying different atomizers and batteries all the time and have since converted 14 people with us  

I honestly believe vaping has saved our lives and am amazed at the improvement already seen in my health and his  and the best part is the house and we dont smell like damn ashtrays all the time! 

I love experimenting with different flavours and am constantly looking for new ways to improve my experience ( not because I dont enjoy it, but because there are so many ways to make it better and better)

To anybody who is reading this who has not yet started vaping - trust me, make the switch today its worth it!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (6/10/13)

yeah the lack of a stinky living area is very nice

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/13)

denizenx said:


> yeah the lack of a stinky living area is very nice



It is  can immediately smell if somebody has been smoking inside a place now - kinda makes me feel bad for all the people who were non smokers coming into our house when we still smoked!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Derick (6/10/13)

Smoking for 25 years and it was starting to have an effect - coughing, constant frog in throat - you all know the deal - tried to quit so many times, but found myself going back to the cancer sticks time and again.

Tried vaping and got myself a Boge Leo - pretty good, but the cartos kept on getting clogged up and I was burning through them like nothing - then tried a clone EVOD - button broke the first day and battery stopped working a month later. Got pissed off and decided to import my own from the manufacturer. But they had a minimum quantity - so Skyblue Vaping was born 

Now using Mini Protank 2, Protank 2 and RSST, depending on what I am in the mood for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/13)

The EVODs are great especially for beginners, I must admit it has turned into quite the hobby for myself as well as my partner (Once we discovered variable voltages we became like kids in a candy store  ) Love trying out all the different mods  We have a shelf full of different batteries and atomizers and every time we go to buy flavors we somehow end up walking out with at least one more mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (6/10/13)

Yeah, I'm one of those people that only use the VV stuff so I can turn DOWN the voltage - weird I know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (9/10/13)

my main reason to stop smoking was the smell- even as a smoker at the time i couldnt handle the smell of someone who had just had a cigarette.

then i got thinking, if this is how i as a smoker feels, how do those non smokers around me feel after i just had a cigarette???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/13)

Riaz said:


> my main reason to stop smoking was the smell- even as a smoker at the time i couldnt handle the smell of someone who had just had a cigarette.



Yeah that is the turning point, we also started noticing the smell before we made the switch, we had quit for three months earlier in the year which I think opened our sense of smell again.

I absolutely cannot stand the smell of smokers now, and even when I do have a normal cigarette on the rare occasion it does happen I find it extremely nauseating and its about two drags and then I chuck it out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (12/10/13)

Well, mine is a bit different. Smoked 30 analogues pd for 38 years. Tried everything available to stop to no avail.
With heavy smoking I got heart palps and tachycardia probs big time and a mixture of both. Like in Complex Tachycardia as the hospital's monitor showed.
Then to add to that, I started getting sinus probs to the extent that both nostrils were 100% closed with polyps.
Geez. That was bad as I had to mouth breath and eating was difficult due to munching and trying to breath through the same orifice. 
Just when I thought things could not get worse, it did. Got myself a good lung infection 2 years ago. My coughing was so bad that I ripped my muscles from my ribs and the popping sound and pain dropped me to the floor.
When I eventually managed to crawl to bed I told wife to dump all the cigarettes. She too had a chest infection and agreed. She dumped them.
Next morning I still felt very bad. Bought a Joy e-cigg locally and it tasted good and did not make me cough.
My chest cleared up with time. Then we bought LavaTubes and never touched analogues. No desire for the stinky stuff.

Now the good news. That was over 2 years ago and I have not had 1 episode of Tachycardia. No heart palps either.
No skipped heart beats for 2 years. My nasal polyps dried up and I (sorry for this) blew them all out into a tissue over 2 days and now have no sinus probs. Good to breath through the noses again. 
Sorry for long post.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (12/10/13)

I only liked smoking when I was 14 and it was cool. After school (mid 90's) I tried various times to quit. In 2006 I tried twisp but it was not satisfactory. Tried ecigs again in May this year, and finally had success. Stronger batteries, and better nic delivery I guess.
In August during a hunting trip I left my device at the camp, and after my friend got his 1st impala, he lit one up. I was craving something at that point, so took a drag. VILE!!!! I will never touch a cig again. I nearly puked!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (12/10/13)

gotcha covered bro. presenting the puffmaster 9000, literally blows away all the competition

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (20/10/13)

I started ecigs with no intentions and no expectations (previous tries were unsuccessful), but this time it stuck - to my relief. Agree with Crafty, I think the better technology now around made it work this time around. For the first time in decades I can now smell and taste properly!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/18)

I just felt the need after health scares and after so many trials and fails.egos didn't work.and nothing in between till someone told me to try twisp again last year and I quit successfully .joined the forum.then got me a mod and another and another and now im vaping steadily forward

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN (16/2/18)

In all honesty,2 things have made me leave the cigs:
-My son (most importantly)
-cloud comps

My son is two and a half years old and has been learning alot lately.
I caught him recently imitating me with a straw as if he were smoking a cig and this was a big wake up call for me.
Not only would he be harmed alot by the second hand smoke but I also would never want him to follow in those foot steps and ever smoke to begin with.

Secondly,I have been married for close to four years now and had picked up 22kgs but never found or made the time to leave cigs and go back to the gym.
Ive recently been stuck at my cloud density/distance and thus asked myself what could i do to make myself go further as I had tried too many builds to mention and still found minimal improvement.

Now I have left cigs in an attempt to make my lungs healthier and I have also started swimming thrice a week because of the same endeavor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (16/2/18)

I have very bad blood pressure problems, I have been taking pills for that and to slow down my heartbeat for a few years already. Went to the doctor 1 day to have a checkup as blood pressure remained an issue. His advice was to quit smoking immediately if I want to see 40. Been of and on vaping for about 2 years but after that news I haven't touched a cigarette since October last year. Blood pressure came down almost instantly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Ozeran (16/2/18)

Mine started with a twisp which made me horribly sick this was about 2014. Smoking I used to get horrible morning cough and I never really liked the taste. I tried twisp again in 2016 and again got sick from it. Eventually, one of my friends bought the iJust S and I gave it one last try. I was hooked on vaping since then. Had tried many times to quit smoking cold turkey but when times got a bit too rough I took a drag and went back smoking. Now haven't touched a smoke in a year and love vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/18)

Got tired of having to take a rest on the landing while trying to climb 14 stairs, yeah, not a lot, being out of breath when I spoke to someone for too long, the example I was setting for my kids, and always being the one that had to leave friends and family to go and feed my addiction. Also never realized how I smelled when I returned, especially if we were eating.

Got a Pico and menthol juice and gritted my teeth and just did it. Worst first 6 days of my life, including basics in the army, and now one of the most enjoyable pastimes for me. My health is improving, so bonus in all spheres of my life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## jm10 (16/2/18)

A baby and wife that said dont come near him until you bath cause i stunk.... got tired of bathing five times when i got home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> In all honesty,2 things have made me leave the cigs:
> -My son (most importantly)
> -cloud comps
> 
> ...


Swimming is good exersize bro.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (16/2/18)

, 


Resistance said:


> Swimming is good exersize bro.
> 
> Resistance is futile


You're not futile buddy
Don't say that about yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Spyro said:


> ,
> 
> You're not futile buddy
> Don't say that about yourself


Welcome back

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Spyro said:


> ,
> 
> You're not futile buddy
> Don't say that about yourself


Not saying that bro.there's a meaning behind it

Resistance is futile


----------



## Spyro (16/2/18)

I was gifted a Twisp Vega but still smoked for about a year after that. Before hand I always had a clearo that occasionally would take out incase I ran out of smokes.

Smoking messed with my state of mind, eventually got to the point where I would get sad every time I lit up. That sadness got me to stop smoking and the Vega was instantly replaced that same day with a Tesla invader 3 and twisted messes2. Ever since, smoking has made me ill and I longer have any cravings for the stinkies. I actually feel sad for the smokers I see, which include my father - the man who gave me the Vega.

Ps, I was only kidding  - @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Spyro said:


> I never really "switched"
> I was gifted a Twisp Vega but still smoked for about a year after that. Before hand I always had a clearo that occasionally would take out incase I ran out of smokes.
> 
> Smoking messed with my state of mind, eventually got to the point where I would get sad every time I lit up. That sadness got me to stop smoking and the Vega was instantly replaced that same day with a Tesla invader 3 and twisted messes2. Ever since, smoking has made me ill and I longer have any cravings for the stinkies. I actually feel sad for the smokers I see, which include my father - the man who gave me the Vega.
> ...


My honest opinion is for you to give him a twisp cue.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/2/18)

Saw this thread on the feed and thought - brilliant thread.

I now see it was started by @Stroodlepuff in 2013!
hehe

Such a great thread Stroods!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

I have made several attempts at quitting smoking over recent years. However I had vowed to no longer smoke at teh age of 50 which was January 2016. The idea was to do the whole mental preparation thing and cut down with a cold turkey event at the start of January 2016.

I had tried vaping a couple of times before and knew that this was a fad and unhealthy and would not work and that all vapers were silly and so forth and so on, so it was never my intention to replace cigarettes with vaping.

Friends of mine were immigrating to England and came to stay with me at the start of December 2015 awaiting final departure overseas. They were serious vapers and even ran an online vape shop for a while so they knew this game pretty well.

I was preparing for a 4x4 weekend away when they handed me one of their devices requesting me to just give this a try despite my opinion of their hobby. And that is how I unintentionally quit smoking on the 4th of December 2015. I did fall of the wagon two times, I must admit, but that was due to me cutting back on nicotine levels too quickly. (They taught me DIY and coil building as well.)

I have not had a single lung infection since, something that would lay me down at least twice a year before. Energy levels, moods, clarity of thought, to many things to mention in fact have all improved. 

And that's my story, thanks for listening.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mida Khan (16/2/18)

My Dad passed from COPD..

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

